# Hi!! First time breeder....



## BennyBoo118 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello! I'm new on this site and really want to start breeding mice. I have a gorgeous black male called Baby (we did think he was a girl at first, hence the name) who is super tame, friendly and just all around brilliant. I recently just bought a chocolate female called Ruby and am just waiting for her to mature a bit (to 3 or 4 months) before breeding them.

I am a complete and utter beginner with breeding mice and would love any input and advice from some more experienced members. At the moment I am just looking into breeding mice as a hobby, obviously making sure they go to the best possible homes and not tiring my dear Ruby out with back to back litters, but in the future would love to breed mice to show.

I am in the West Yorkshire area and was wondering if there was a good show to start off with and kind of build it up from there.

I look forward to receiving any advice, help or just general comments anyone wants to offer on breeding and shows, or just anything you think I should know.

Thanks!!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Hello


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Start reading all of our breeding threads, most everything in the world has been posted, I think, LOL! There is tons of info here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Welcome!!!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome  Go and peruse


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi! Welcome  I'm sure you'll have more specific questions as you go along. Just read everything you can! Thats my advice.


----------

